# Ok Annie, time to tell us...What color are you?!?



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

For the life of me, I can not figure out what color Annie is! She's like a rainbow of horse colors! Let me explain my confusion: She has chestnut spots, a roany gray patch of spots on both shoulders, brown spots, bay looking spots, and black spots that are mostly underneath her belly and on her legs, but there are some here and there on her body. I was thinking some sort of bay, but I don't know. The pics aren't much help since the lighting was terrible. Someone suggested a varnish roan.
The roany patch, you can't really tell, but it's a bunch of light gray spots with some bigger brown and chestnut spots








Chestnut spots with a black one and a brown one.








Brown spots








another brown one








Chestnut and a brown








Chestnut








Black spots with a bayish one








Black spots








Black spots under her belly








Chestnut, brown, and black 








Black spot with brown








The other side of her face








A brown roan looking spot








Some more roany spots








Black and chestnut








Any help would be much appreciated! I will try and take better pictures of her spots soon!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful colorful world of Appaloosas!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha thank you! Oh! Her possible foals were a liver chestnut leopard, a black leopard, and a brown leopard if that helps?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

There is little telling what her base color really is without testing. If she where mine I would either call her a liver leopard, or a brown leopard .. ??


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Does getting her color tested cost money?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes... and it might be fun to actually know, but what does it matter really? As long as you're happy with her and love her, she doesn't care what color you call her!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh no, it doesn't matter at all! I've just been curious, haha.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you got a whole body shot?


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Yep, quite a few.
































Although her spots all tend to look the same untill you get up close.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Based on those photos, liver chestnut base. Her legs get lighter toward the hoof, which is a characteristic of a red base.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Ooh...Thank you!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I vote liver chestnut base also.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Colour tests are cheap - around $25.

Horse Coat Color


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh, thanks for the link, WSArabians!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree 100% with Chiilaa, I'm seeing a dark/liver chestnut base. Those Appy genes can sure do some funky things LOL.

She's a cutie


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, smrobs!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

That first set of pics is like a puzzle. I assumed if you pieced them all together it would make an entire horse 

Beautiful and unique!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha, thanks!


----------

